# Nice work dblkluk!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I couldn't have described yesterday any better.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

chris are those lessors above the flock comming down? great picture.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks Chris! Ryan they were all lessers. That group behind them came down from a long way up. They looked like migrators looking to fill their bellies.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wish I could have been there.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heres another group of "paratroopers"


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Seagulls! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nicely done. If only you would've put the camera down and picked up the gun I could've had my bacon 20 minutes earlier........But..........than again, the gun probablay wouldn't have been loaded either. 

Are ya looking into doing it again this weekend or is it home improvement time? I get home from Portland Friday night.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The three loudest clicks I've heard so far this season!!! dd:

The painstaking look in your eyes as you shouted-SHOOOOT IITTT!!!
Kinda freaked us out a bit!! :wink:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Wish I could have been there! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You better believe its on again! Theres lots of time in the afternoon to play Bob Villa!!


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Awsome pics 9 days and counting


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great pics fellas!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great pics guys! I need some help on the lessors. We had no trouble decoying many flocks of large canadians into the spread, but the lessors only committed once out of about 8 flocks. Is the calling that much different? We used about 40 goose decoys and most flocks were 10-20 geese. No spinner was used either since we were hunting geese only. After the first few flocks didn't commit I tried calling more aggressively with a lot of fast clucks and then one flock came in.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

A spread like that helps the cause tremendously (wish I would have been with the guys during this hunt). Having a call tuned for lessors will help too. Lessors are tough little guys to hunt. We had trouble making them finish last weekend with a spread of 100 bigfoots. Then I didn't shoot when a pair were at 15 ft, I did check for bands  , because I was waiting for the whole flock. Big mistake.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Get a big spread and get yourself Fred Zinks LM-1. That combination with a good caller and camoed blinds will put alot more birds on the ground. Lessers and Snows are my favorite birds to hunt.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks guys - guess more decoys and a different call will help. Already got the blinds covered.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have a lot of catching up to get that many decoys


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

That is a buttload of dekes!

I bet they wouldn't circle those 5 times and then drift off like they did our 40 dekes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

That'd be some fun times!!! Blake, that is one awesome sounding call when tuned light for lessors, but that's a totally different subject!!! :beer: Nows, the time I wish I had 300+FB's at my expense, soon though!!! :fro:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

GG those decoys sure look to be placed close together is that what you do for lessors or is it an optical illusion?

Second what size Semi Trailer did you need for all those decoys 48 or 52? oke:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We tighten up the spread for the lessors. They have been feeding pretty tight out in the fields. As far as your second question. Only three enclosed trailers full.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats a real good lookin spread, in my youth I probaly would have put a sneak on it...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lessers are a numbers game, and they feed almost on top of each other in comparison to big geese. A teardrop "blob" is a pretty typical set. We set the spread this day in 3 separate groups, for no reason other than to keep them separate for easy pickup.

Hopefully this weekend will bring more of the same. 80 degree temps don't belong in October.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Chris-
What can you say----those pictures are worth a thousand words!!!!!!!great shots.
Sid :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> Thats a real good lookin spread, in my youth I probaly would have put a sneak on it...


a kid tried that when we were duck hunting once.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The first 2000 decoy spread I saw I put a sneak on, the few who remember still have a good laugh at me for it. It was funnier than hell... :lol:

Seriously study that pic of the dekes and use it for a reference. You could photo different shapes and such, documenting results, just for fun or learning. Thats a nice pic too.


----------

